# Reliability of Condor Ferries



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Have just come back from holiday in Brittany, having travelled there and back on Condor Vitesse. Going there we were delayed by 45 minutes, and coming back it was 90 minutes late. The return delay wouldn't have been so bad if the scheduled departure time wasn't 20.10: it was dark before we even left St Malo, and we sailed into Poole at 1.30am. The same thing happened last year on the same crossing: 30 minutes late.
It isn't like this everywhere: Speed Ferries, despite being a very new company seem to sail to schedule, having been on it a few times.
Are Condor just a poorly managed company, are have I been very unlucky?

PS: If you are travelling to France anytime soon, don't use Condor Ferries!


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the warning-- I generally use Dover/Calais SeaFrance, which have been excellent, but I envisage that once I move to a permanent base in France I shall use other routes, including the one quoted by you. Maybe a few "allegedly" remarks, _a la_ Have I Got News For You, might be prudent to protect yourself and the administrators of the site from any ire from Condor? (*))


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*They're not alone....*

Swansea - Cork ferries take approx 45 minutes more than the advertised schedule each way....due to the decrepit state of the old tub they use..! That's even on the night sailing too.!

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

PeterG,
yes I am afraid that this has been going on for years. I last travelled on Condor Vitesse, years ago. Cannot even remember when. It had engine problems then and we ran back from the Channel Isles on 1. Not a particularly comfortable experience. If she cannot get the speed then she cannot lift and wallows a lot, even though its a resonably fast wallow.
Hawkey01(Frogger)


----------

